# It's About Time (report with pictures)



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it me or have the bigger trout been MIA this year? I have spent significant time on the water this season and have caught lots of fish; however the larger trout have been very elusive. Last season I was fortunate to catch several large trout including the one that I wrote about in the post titled, It Took Me 25 Years, But I Did It. This season both brook trout and brown trout, up to twelve inches, have been very eager to participate and I am very appreciative for the trout I have caught no matter what the size. I do, however, like to catch a few pigs each year. Let me rephrase that, being an Average Joe Fisherman, I TRY to catch a few pigs each year. You know what I am talking about. The kind of brown trout that comes out of is lair to look at your fly or spinner looking like a black submarine, a trout so big that it looks out of place in a tiny stream, so big that it causes your heart to skip a beat. The kind of trout that is so big, if you are lucky enough to tangle with it, the battle leaves you trembling afterward. Unfortunately this year I have been skunked in the pig department until yesterday. =)

Yesterday I left work with the sun shining brightly. Once my truck was pointed north, I saw some clouds in the distance but thought nothing of them. The forecast was for rain after midnight and truth be told, I was planning on fishing in the sun catching smaller trout. That is what I had mentally prepared for all day while at work. When I arrived at my destination the conditions had deteriorated to a cloudy sky with the smell of rain in the air. I couldnt have been happier. I would be pig hunting!&#65279; 

I geared up as quickly as I could and began walking along the bank of a larger river. It was not the larger river I was interested in this day, but a small little stream that flowed into it. I realize that my chances to catch a large trout were probably greater on the larger river, but I really do prefer smaller streams and the challenges they present. 

The fishing started off great. The catching however was relatively slow. I must confess that I had visions of last weeks three hour effort, without seeing a fish, repeating itself. Finally I caught a respectable brown trout, then another, then another. There were fish everywhere they were supposed to be. About an hour into the trip I fought and landed a nice seventeen inch brown trout. Yes, that is an accurate measurement. Are you accusing a fisherman of stretching the truth? Anyway, I measured its length before I let it go. When it was all said and done, in addition to landing the seventeen inch pig, I landed several other fish in the thirteen inch class. I saw two other larger brown trout that gave serious consideration to my offering but ultimately turned it down. One I would bet my left you-know-what that it was easily twenty inches and the other I would safely say was two feet. It charged out of a dark undercut, saw me, and proceeded to haul ***** upstream. 

&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;On the long walk back to the Silverado I found to my surprise that I no longer felt like an Average Joe Fisherman, but a wise, accomplished trout fisherman with a dash of I am the man thrown in. After sleeping on it, I realize that I am and always will be an Average Joe Fisherman, but every once in a great while, whether it is due to the stars aligning, the moons cycle, or God just throwing me a bone, it all comes together and I have a day like yesterday. Im going to try for a repeat performance this Saturday. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

as always, nice report, fish, and pics!!! Can't speak for everyone else, but I enjoy your posts and always look forward to the next one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Great post!! a very fine job. I have seen and hooked more big fish this year than in a long time. However keeping them hooked up has been a problem. I have only had 2 break offs the rest just seem to come unhooked. 
Anytime just seeing a really big fish makes my day. The next 2 weeks are when some of the biggest browns of the year are likely to bite.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

mondrella said:


> Great post!! a very fine job. I have seen and hooked more big fish this year than in a long time. However keeping them hooked up has been a problem. I have only had 2 break offs the rest just seem to come unhooked.
> Anytime just seeing a really big fish makes my day. The next 2 weeks are when some of the biggest browns of the year are likely to bite.


This has also been a great year for me with bigger fish. My over all total is down from last year but have caught many fish in the 15-18 inch range and 3 over 20. The best was a 22 inch brown and a 14 inch brookie. The stream rainbows have been hard to come by. But I have one more trip planned to the Manistee over by Sharon, so who knows!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Great post. nothing starts the morning off at work like this ! I caught a nice 14 inch brown last night that gave me one heck of a little battle. Two casts later a 10 inch brookie with a practically neon orange belly. 

Sorry to ramble..... Just love my trout fishing and reading about others adventures as well.


----------



## The Average Joe Fisherman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's comments like those that keep me posting my reports. Glad to here that some of you have had a better year than I as far as big fish are concerned. I hope to make up for it tomorrow! Not to mention I wouldn't mind a 14 inch brookie. That would be sweet!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This has also been a great year for me with bigger fish. My over all total is down from last year but have caught many fish in the 15-18 inch range and 3 over 20. The best was a 22 inch brown and a 14 inch brookie. The stream rainbows have been hard to come by. But I have one more trip planned to the Manistee over by Sharon, so who knows!


I don't know how to explain it, but I'm right in line with BB. Fewer hook-ups overall, but larger fish, that's for SURE. Set my new "personal best" in the brown trout department. But, overall, the number of fish over 20 is way down. Wonder what the deal is.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Bull Market said:


> I don't know how to explain it, but I'm right in line with BB. Fewer hook-ups overall, but larger fish, that's for SURE. Set my new "personal best" in the brown trout department. But, overall, the number of fish over 20 is way down. Wonder what the deal is.


Goes hand in hand with the fact trout numbers are on a downward trend right now from some of the studies I am seeing. Fewer fish in the system is leading to improve growth rates. Numbers have dropped by 40 percent on some rivers for brown trout since a high in 2003 to 2010. In a year or two we may see a upward trend again. Good news is for the next couple of years we may see some of the largest browns a stream can produce.


----------

